# Hazer issues



## Bogo1229 (Jul 11, 2010)

A few months ago, I purchased a Chauvet Arena Hazer 2 for a convention I was working on. During the convention, it worked great. FYI, I rented the machine to the people I was working with and I did not man the machine except for load in and the out. When I got the machine back to my shop, I tested it again, worked great, and then I cleaned it. Typical cleaning process. I rented the machine out again to a local college, before going out tested the machine, worked great. I got a call 4 days into the rental, machine doesnt work. about an 8th of the amount of normal amount of fog was being produced. I returned the machine and got a new one. Rented the new machine, worked great for the show. Took it back to the shop, and it doesnt work. Im getting really frustrated with this machine. Any thoughts before I call the company again and really really complain?


----------



## bishopthomas (Jul 11, 2010)

Are you using the official Chauvet haze juice (product number HJU)? I also recently purchased this hazer and have only used it once. I wasn't super happy with it, but I was using an Elation water based fluid so I wanted to use the Chauvet juice before I formed an opinion on the hazer. The HJU was backordered and it finally came in a few days ago but I haven't had a chance to test it. When you say it "doesn't work" are you able to replicate the issue? Is the only issue that it doesn't produce as much haze as you think it should? Also, have you tested every DMX channel? Mine would not respond to DMX while on channels 511/512. The light would come on showing it was receiving signal, but no response. I finally figured out that it wouldn't respond past a certain channel (don't remember what it was, I think in the 400's). Have you had this issue?

Sorry I couldn't be of any help. Hopefully you'll get it working as it's a decent hazer for the money (when it works).


----------



## Bogo1229 (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes, I am using HJU Fluid. When I had the first machine, I had an extreame reduction in output and then none at all. With the new machine, I have very very little output for probably about 2 mins and then the it stops pumping and the no fluid light comes on even though there is fluid in the tank and in the line. Im wondering if the problem is with the pump on this one. it is a plastic pump that is pretty close to the heating element. I wonder if some of the plastic in the pump has melted and restricted the flow of fluid. I havent had any problems with the dmx channels on either machine


----------



## bishopthomas (Jul 11, 2010)

That sounds very familiar. I think that happened to me the first time I used it. It seems like after a couple of hours of use it finally "fixed itself." After the one time of use I decided to clean it and start over with the HJU fluid. It seemed to work perfectly while running vinegar and water through it, hazed the neighborhood really well. I won't have a chance to try it out again for a couple of weeks, but I'm anxious to see if it's going to work for me. At this point I kind of wish I had sprung for the Radiance. At the time I just couldn't swing it, though, and I had heard good things about this one. Time will tell...


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 12, 2010)

Can't speak with authority on this specific model, so I will have to address this as a general topic:

a) It's glycol - If there is fluid left in the heating module while it cools down, the heated residue would crystalize inside said module and clog the output, and, depending on the amount of crystals, may or may not work again - that would explain both your issue and bishopthomas's machine starting to work anew. 

b) I doubt the pump would "reduce" the flow of haze produced due to heating element proximity. It is more likely that, if the heating module was too close, it would melt the pump entirely and the hazer would stop working altogether.


----------

